# Foros Oportunidades Laborales Ofertas de Trabajo  INGENIERO DE CAMPO - COMPRADOR AGRÓNOMO

## Cintyasacio

Somos la Primera agroexportadora de Jengibre, ofreciendo también vegetales y frutos orgánicos. Nos encontramos en la búsqueda del mejor talento para la siguiente vacante: 
INGENIERO DE CAMPO - COMPRADOR AGRÓNOMO 
Requisitos:  Formación Académica: Egresado o Bachiller de las carreras de Ing. Agrónoma o afines.Licencia de conducir de moto lineal (indispensable)
Funciones:  Negociar con los agricultores y hacer llegar la materia prima a planta.Elaborar el plan anual del manejo de cultivo.Implementación de campos para certificaciones Global Gap, BPA, Orgánica, etc.Elaborar planes de trabajo semanales.Coordinar con el Jefe de Campo el manejo adecuado del cultivo.
Experiencia:  Experiencia de 1 año en los puestos similares.Experiencia en trato directo con agricultores, negociaciones de compra, en agrobancos, cajas y/o ventas de insumos agrícolas.
 Competencias:   Trabajo en equipo, proactividad / iniciativa, comunicación efectiva, liderazgo, innovación / creatividad, adaptación al cambio  
Disponibilidad para residir en Pichanaki  Junín, planilla bajo el régimen agrario (12 remuneraciones - 15 días de vacaciones).
Enviar CVs actualizado a: Recursos Humanos Pichanaki: csacio@lagramaperu.com , indicando en el asunto el cargo a postular y las pretensiones salariales.Temas similares: INGENIERO AGRONOMO COLEGIADO Y HABILITADO Ingeniero Agrónomo (Asesor) - Especialista en Higos Ingeniero Agrónomo Jorge millones liza - ingeniero agrónomo - unprg Ingeniero Agrónomo - Oferta Laboral

----------

